# New guy from MI/NC



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Frogfish (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks! I see you're from NC too! Whereabout?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to archery talk!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Santosh. Have fun here.


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to at


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana:


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Are you at or near Durham? I noticed you were a Duke fan and a college student.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard!! Where in Michigan are you from? Yes, left eye dominant and should be shooting a left handed bow. Good luck!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------

